# Inpatient Audit Tool



## dballard2004 (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone have an inpatient E/M audit tool they would be willing to share, please?  Thanks.


----------



## jdibble (Jul 14, 2011)

I use the Medicare Audit tool - it is good for both Inpatient and Outpatient.  All of the codes are listed with what components are needed to meet each level.  Or is there something else that you are looking for?


----------



## LISACOOPER (Aug 3, 2012)

*Inpt auditing tool*

Where do I go to get medicare auditing tool


----------

